# confused about dates!



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm confused to how Pregnant I am. I think I'm 5+3 based on ovulation and BBT, didn't ovulate till day 33! someone has also told me still go from 1st day of last AF (don't trust BBT) which would make me 8 weeks which i don't believe at all.  Anyone any ideas?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

We do tend to go by first day of last period because it is easier to work out...

For a 28 day cycle add 7 days plus 9 months, ie last period was 10th Jan = 17th October

If you have a longer cycle 34 for example this would be an extra 6 days = 23rd October

Quite often you will be given the EDD by the LMP and scan will change date accordingly, so you will just have to prepared for your EDD to be changed.

Going by your ovulation you could be 19 days later than average, using above example the EDD would be 5th Feb.

I hope this makes sense, if you pm your details i will try and be a bit more precise!!

Jan


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for the help.


----------

